# Music by Genre > Celtic, U.K., Nordic, Quebecois, European Folk >  Speak Softly Love

## Jim Baker

I'm attaching the tabs for this tune here for anyone interested seeing there is no Italian music category.

----------

Bob Clark, 

bookmn, 

Hany Hayek

----------


## Mandolin Mick

I played this at my daughter's wedding last month ... she had an Italian dinner so it was appropriate. But, I played it in Cm.

----------


## Lou Giordano

Thanks Jim. I have been looking for this. What a beautiful love song. I hope to play it at my son's wedding.

----------


## vanman

> I'm attaching the tabs for this tune here for anyone interested seeing there is no Italian music category.


Just found this, thanks Jim. Most piano and accordion versions (and the original) seem to be in Cm but this key (Bm) does fall under the fingers better.

----------


## Bigtuna

Its a great tune, I too learned it for a wedding.

----------


## bookmn

Just found this after quite a bit of searching. Thanks so much for posting!

----------

